# Hopper and RV



## zztinker (Feb 6, 2012)

Will I be able to take the hopper from my home and put it in my RV for a week-end or vacation?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Do you have a suitable antenna in/on your RV?


----------



## zztinker (Feb 6, 2012)

harsh said:


> Do you have a suitable antenna in/on your RV?


I'll get whatever it takes... RV parks have basic cable, no MSNBC. So I'm going with dish if hopper will work. Direct does not had local HD here in Bakersfield. This is all new to me, as I've always had cable. I like the idea of whole home and being able to have sat. in our RV when traveling....


----------



## zztinker (Feb 6, 2012)

Again, will hopper work in RV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zztinker said:


> Again, will hopper work in RV?


With the right dish (the same type as installed at home) it should. You would also need to take the node with you (switch that connects the Hopper/Joeys to the dish).

BTW: The PrimeTime Anytime feature would only work if your satellite setup was working during the prime time hours, just like any other timer based recording would need to have working signals at the time of their recordings.


----------



## zztinker (Feb 6, 2012)

James Long said:


> With the right dish (the same type as installed at home) it should. You would also need to take the node with you (switch that connects the Hopper/Joeys to the dish).
> 
> BTW: The PrimeTime Anytime feature would only work if your satellite setup was working during the prime time hours, just like any other timer based recording would need to have working signals at the time of their recordings.


Thanks for the info


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> With the right dish (the same type as installed at home) it should. You would also need to take the node with you (switch that connects the Hopper/Joeys to the dish).
> 
> BTW: *The PrimeTime Anytime feature would only work if your satellite setup was working during the prime time hours*, just like any other timer based recording would need to have working signals at the time of their recordings.


And if you are RVing within your local spotbeam coverage area.


----------

